# Kitty's filly...Nosey's colt...and a few of the others...



## Erica (Mar 16, 2009)

Not glamour shots by any means, just quick snaps of some of the newest kids on the block.....

Here's Kitty's little girl born last night - 3/15

AMHR/ASPC perlino filly (Wall Street Rock E Rock On x Little Kings Pretty Kitty)

she's not even a day old in these pictures so she hasn't unfolded....

She's got such a girly head and LEGS!, she has those...but really she's not very big, small B size I think she'll be.












Here's Nosey's little boy - born 3/14

AMHA/AMHR dark silver bay (Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF - National Champino halter and Res. National Grand Driving x Cross Country Miss Nosey - a Redboy daughter)

He's pictured yesterday, at just a day old as well and still not unfolded. He's small and all legs and neck!!











Here's Rowdys girl - born 3/9

AMHA/AMHR ?? black/smokey black/smutty who knows... (Cross country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion and multi National Champion producer x Erica's EK Rowdy Lady - multi National Champion producer)

She's pictured at 3 days old, just got around to downloading the pictures, which do no justice as to how pretty her head is, it's stunning.











Here's CC's girl...born 2/26

pictured now at 3 weeks old

AMHA/AMHR silver dapple I'm guessing ....(Cross country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion and multi National Champion producer x Erica's Just Wait and See)

She's maturing out and I just LOVE her!!! All attitude too...











And just a cute picture of Deni's colt born 2/20

He's now at a month old and fat and sassy and HAIRY!! But this was a cute picture of him holding a long piece of hay, he pesters the girls all the time, non stop....

(Little Kings B T buck Bandito - BTU son, and multi National Champion and HOF producer x LM Hawks Queen of Denial - Nighthawk daughter)






and little Echo's whose now going on two months old is just a TOTAL furrball!!! She's not big enough for nothing (other than her attitude) so she's just all hair.....so I'll wait until I clip some hair off on her before I show her again....


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow they all look really good!!

The one born last night really does have legs!! Shes going to be stunning just love her little nose. And I think you should send Deni's colt my way!!


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 16, 2009)

It was so nice watching Kitty foal last night. It looked difficult for a bit with a tad of pulling, but then she was out.

She's going to be fancy and refined ALL the way!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## wpsellwood (Mar 16, 2009)

They look great Erica!!! Nice babies


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm Speechless wow those baby's are looking Fantastic!!!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 16, 2009)

They look great



!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations very nice.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2009)

Great to see new pics of your kids

I love your new Perlino filly and Deni's colt

but they are all precious


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 16, 2009)

They are all gorgeous Erica!


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 16, 2009)

aaah these are all great pics of beautiful foal. It would be pretty hard to pic a favorite from all those cuties! Congrats!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 17, 2009)

Love them all, but really like the last colt!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, Erica!!!!!!!!! I just love every single one of them!!!!!!!!!!! I think Deni's boy, with those markings, would have my name on him if so many of his sisters and neices didn't already.... Man is he cute or what!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice babies as usual but I really love the silver dapple





Did you ever get to watch the Amazing Race online?


----------



## Firefall (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous babies!!! But I'm partial to Kitty's filly.........


----------



## Erica (Mar 17, 2009)

Heres a few pictures of Kitty's new little girl at two days old.....
















And a sort of neat picture of all 6 mommas and babies so far this year...






And I think Lucky is VERY close.....stall 1 tonight...udder is really really huge, so we shall see...


----------



## Reble (Mar 17, 2009)

And a sort of neat picture of all 6 mommas and babies so far this year...






And I think Lucky is VERY close.....stall 1 tonight...udder is really really huge, so we shall see...

I love this picture, just so beautiful, and wonderful to see so many healthy foals





Will be watching off and on tonight...

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=tinytrotters


----------



## Russ (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice looking foal crop!





I was watching Kitty's baby last night on camera( who I like to call Cricket)





She's just a jumping bean with those legs and such a cutie....she'd run laps around Kitty at top speed to get Kitty to get up from a nice nap. She's a very smart little girl.


----------

